# Par 16 de LEDS por interface DMX



## nk22i (May 21, 2008)

hola a todos! soy nuevo en el foro, y me gustaria saber si alguien tiene idea de como podria hacer un sistema para el control de leds por protocolo dmx, similar al aparato que se describe en el link: 

http://www.americandj.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ItemNumber=1650&MainId=2&Category=L.E.D.

La idea es luego poner los leds del mismo color en paralelo, y fabricar el producto... Lo complicado es la interface de control dmx que reaccione de la misma manera en la que lo haria el producto antes mencionado.
Me imagino que necesitara de un pic. Debido a mis bajos conocimientos, seria util un proyecto ya realizado, del cual pueda descargar el programa, los diagramas, y aplicarlo.

Desde ya muchas gracias,


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 3, 2008)

Existe un integrado de net-control que te puede servir, es el BYDMX512-3P- REV20... a mi tmb me interesa la idea pero no se donde se puede conseguir el integrado este


----------



## Selkir (Ene 9, 2009)

Muchas gracias, Fernandoae, por ese datasheet.

Tengo unas preguntas:
Resulta que tengo (no en mi poder, pero casi) un pequeño sistema DMX512 compuesto por mesa de control, caja donde se conecta el cable DMX y los focos. Resulta que esta caja tiene entrada y salida DMX.
¿Podría conectar este circuito a esa salida? si quisiera encadenar más circuitos como este ¿como lo haría?


Por cierto, estoy haciendo un primer diseño del circuito, solo de la parte de control, de los les led's con los transistores y resistencias no. En cuando lo tenga lo subo y me decís que tal está.


Gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 9, 2009)

Ese es el uso del circuito, convertir 3 canales dmx en señales pwm para manejar luces, motores o lo que se te ocurra...

Aca tenes algo mas de información http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/DMX


----------



## Selkir (Ene 12, 2009)

La verdad que no estoy muy puesto todavía en los sistemas DMX, pero algo si que se jeje

Yo se que se pueden encadenar los diferentes aparatos, pero a este circuito solo le veo que un conector (TB1) donde conectar la señal DMX pero no veo ninguna salida.
Supongo que poniendo un conector en paralelo con esta entrada debería funcionar, pero no se si perdería señal o afectaría al protocolo DMX.
Eso es lo que me interesa, ya que así podría hacer varios y conectarlos para controlarlos independientemente en cada punto del escenario.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 12, 2009)

No està en el esquema pero se hace poniendo en paralelo otra ficha. Es elgo similar al "midi thru"

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Receptor_para_el_protocolo_DMX512+

Aca tenes mas detallado el tema de los "terminadores"
http://www.dmx512.com/web/light/dmx512/term.htm


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jun 1, 2009)

Hola chicos como andan ando buscando algun circuito electronico para armarme un efecto tipo led alto brillo o sea la placa que controla los led para que cambien de color y demas adjunto un video para que tenga una idea... el circuito la verdad no se que utilizara si un pic o que porque las escenas de cambio de color se repiten y estuve buscando y no consegui mas que secuenciadores... espero que me puedan ayudar

YouTube - LED GEM GBR


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 1, 2009)

En realidad hay infinidad de formas de conseguir lo quer buscàs... cuales son tus conocimientos de Electronica?
Incluso se puede hacer audiorritmico...


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jun 2, 2009)

y mira mis conocimientos lo basico, y mira si me pedis que te diseñe un circuito ahi estoy frito pero me defiendo....


----------



## Selkir (Jun 2, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> No està en el esquema pero se hace poniendo en paralelo otra ficha. Es elgo similar al "midi thru"
> 
> http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Receptor_para_el_protocolo_DMX512+
> 
> ...


Hola Fernandoae, gracias por los links, pero resulta que el primero no lo puedo ver porque me dice que no hay texto en esa pagina y la otra esque... no se ingles  ops:   

no pasa nada, seguiré buscando, o si alguien conoce algo que esté en castellano se lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2009)

En su momento funcionaba la pagina... pero como es una wiki quiza lo hayan sacado...no se.

Acà tenès algo en español para darte una idea de como recibir los valores:
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Receptor_para_el_protocolo_DMX512

EDITO: Se me pasò un "+" al final del link por eso no andaba


----------



## Selkir (Jun 2, 2009)

jeje no pasa nada.


Muchas gracias, en cuando tenga un ratito donde mi mente no este tan saturada le hecho un vistazo!


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jun 2, 2009)

hola fernando disculpa que te moleste alguna idea con respecto al post 7?


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

depende que quieras que el led o los led hagan, 

si podes explicate, lo dije cuando creatses tu tema, no somos adivinos!


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jun 2, 2009)

y que los led vayan cambiando de colores y mezclandoce entre si mas o menos a lo del video no se si el circuito sera audioritmico ya que luego de un rato se vuelve a repetir el tema de cambio de colores y mezclas... por eso yo "pienso" que debe tener algun microcontrolador o algo por el estilo no se que pensas vos desde tu punto de vista?


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

si es lo que pienso, eso es un led rgb pelado sin nada! que los venden asi!

podes armarte un circulito con led de altor brillo con led`s verdes, rojos y azules, y de ahi las mezclas, 

que pensas hacer? y para que lo quieres? de ahi los gastos!

asi veo que te aconsejo


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jun 2, 2009)

y mira estaba con ganas de armarme un efecto similar ya que tengo unos proyectores fijo marca magnet tirados y estaba con ganas de implementarle el circuito con led total el espejo y el motor de pocas rpm ya tengo no se que me aconsejas? estuvo averiguando el BYDMX512-3P- REV20 y no lo consigo por ningun lado despues di con esta pagina http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/english/led.htm y everigue el micro por estos lados y tampoco lo consigo no pego una.


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

ah no confunda compañero, 

terribles led precisaras para eso,

 te recomiendo que postees eso en el tema de "equipos de iluminacion...." no igual como hicistes con el otro sino: me gustaria modificar estos equipos, ahi le sacamos jugos! animate!


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jun 2, 2009)

no tanto yo de ultima pensaba sacar el espejo y dejarlo haci nomas. tipo el efecto minimoon pero con led


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

comentalo en el tema "equipos de iluminacion", porque estropearlo, animate.

aparte lo que pretendes no concuerda con el tema...

te espero por alla.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2009)

El integrado BYDMX512-3P- REV20 en realidad segùn mis conocimientos es un micro PIC que te lo venden programado...  te esperamos en el tema de "Equipos de iluminacion..." 
Digo asi queda todo junto...
Habria que pedirle a Andrès que junte los temas  

"ah no confunda compañero,
terribles led precisaras para eso"
No hacen falta leds de 20W como usan los equipos profesionales... yo estuve probando con unos de 12000mCD@20º y se ven bien, ahi les adjunto las fotos y los videos estàn en mi canal de YT http://www.youtube.com/user/fernandoae


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

fernando, salio "de nuestra casa" jajaja

no te acordas? 

pero vistes que quiere modificar el espejo que tiene, por eso le dije que pasara "por casa", por el tema en el que participamos y vimos nacer, crecer, caer en la vagancia y renacer! jajajajaja


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2009)

Te faltò: volver a caer jeje... està medio abandonado ultimamente.


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

ah, date una vuelta! que ahi video! jajajaja


----------



## RORO (Jul 22, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> si es lo que pienso, eso es un led rgb pelado sin nada! que los venden asi!
> 
> podes armarte un circulito con led de altor brillo con led`s verdes, rojos y azules, y de ahi las mezclas,
> 
> ...



hola alexus me cuelgo de la pregunta del amigo que la empezo 
tengo 20leds rojos 20 azules y 20 verdes y queria pedirte ayuda , quiero hacerme un foco tipo par 56 con los leds, que me cambien con los pick de la musica , me explico poner corridas de azules intercalados con los demas colores y jugar con las combinaciones si se puede llegar a lograr una mezcla tipo rgb y strobo lara los distintos colores , algunos fines de semana me enttretengo iluminando las fiestas de los amigos de mi hijo y de pasada me entretengo yo recordando mis viejos tiempos de juventud


----------



## alexus (Jul 22, 2009)

publica tu inquietud, en "equipos de iluminacion...." se encuetra en "diseño de circuitos en general". 

con gusto te doy una mano, pero ve hacia ahi!

va a ser mejor!

atte. alexus.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 22, 2009)

Alexus haciendo publicidad  ya se nos muriò ese tema! habria que subir algo nuevo de última...
Roro hacé la pregunta acà así queda todo lo de iluminación en el mismo tema  
Yo tengo una idea de como hacerlo... si te alcanza con uno de 7 colores te hago un esquema (audiorritmico y con función strobo).
Cuales son tus conocimientos Electronica?


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jul 23, 2009)

hola fernando me interesa lo que propones con los led! eso de formar los 7 colores y funcion strobo sera que lo podes publicar en este tema. Gracias


----------



## RORO (Jul 23, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Alexus haciendo publicidad  ya se nos muriò ese tema! habria que subir algo nuevo de última...
> Roro hacé la pregunta acà así queda todo lo de iluminación en el mismo tema
> Yo tengo una idea de como hacerlo... si te alcanza con uno de 7 colores te hago un esquema (audiorritmico y con función strobo).
> Cuales son tus conocimientos Electronica?



gracias por sus respuestas mis conocimientos de electronica son bastantes basicos ,creo que es mas el entusiasmo ,
este ultimo tiempo he realizado circuitos basicos con el programa expresspbc que se descarga gratis de la web y hago mis placas , lo que consulte anteriormente es mi proximo proyecto , creo que lo de programar la pic es demasiado para mi , pero aca en chile hay varias tiendas donde venden estas memorias y si les llevo la programacion me hacen el trabajo ,lo de hacer placa lo podria realizar yo , si es simple faz y tendria que ver como hago el pcb para montar los 60 led .

fernando
 me parece interesante tu propuesta ,pero con los 3 colores  rojo ,verde y azul se pueden lograr una buena cantidad de colores y son los colores de led que tengo habria que posicionarlos bien para que resulte el efecto rgb 

gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 23, 2009)

Si no lo querès audiorritmico se puede hacer con tres integrados 555 y un par de componentes más...

Cual te conviene más?


----------



## RORO (Jul 23, 2009)

fer
gracias por tu respuesta 

empecemos por el mas basico con los 555 , que te parece 

saludos R


----------



## RORO (Jul 23, 2009)

en referencia a este tema , se debera seguir algun orden en las colocaciones de los led ? para lograr una mezcla de colores mas homogenea

saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jul 23, 2009)

hola fernando podrias publicar el diagrama que propusiste con led formar los 7 colores y la funcion strobo.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 23, 2009)

En realidad la disposición de los led no importa mucho... pero conviene ponerlos como la foto: 






En un rato instalo el  Eagle y subo algún esquema, porque en el Paint quedan feos


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jul 23, 2009)

que interesante que se ve eso fernando esta espectacular espero el circuito, que controla esos led piraña un pic?


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 23, 2009)

No sé porque esa barra no la hice yo   hace un tiempo estuve viendo como controlar el brillo de muchos leds y hasta ahora lo mas fácil es usar el integrado TLC5940, pero no lo consigo por ningún lado.

Acá subo los circuitos.
Hay que hacer uno para cada color... basicamente es un generador de onda cuadrada hecho con un 555... con los potenciometros se ajusta el tiempo (encendido y apagado)... 
Es sencillo pero funciona    

El del audiorritmico lo subo por si alguien lo quiere probar


----------



## rfandres (Jul 23, 2009)

si te das idea con el cd 4017 y 555 podes generar un monton de efectos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 23, 2009)

Incluso en vez del 555 se puede poner el audiorritmico... hay muchas alternativas.
Yo hice un efecto con un PIC16F84:
YouTube - EFECTO LED PWM - TODAS LAS SECUENCIAS
YouTube - EFECTO LED PWM DIY 1
YouTube - EFECTO LED PWM DIY 2
YouTube - SECUENCIADOR PWM DE 8 CANALES CON PIC 16F84A

Son 8 leds de 12.000mCD @ 20º con un lente biconvexo (una lupa  )... con 4 niveles de intensidad para cada led y secuencias personlizables.


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jul 23, 2009)

fernando eso de controlar los led mediante pwm mira el circuito este que encontre a ver que opinas


----------



## alexus (Jul 23, 2009)

como menciono fernando, yo lo habia hecho con 4017 un "un color´s combination ", habia quedado lindo!


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 23, 2009)

Para ahorrar unos diodos se puede hacer con un contador


----------



## alexus (Jul 23, 2009)

un dibujo?

yo perdi toda la información que tenia, y a relevar plaquetas no me voy a poner ! jeje


----------



## RORO (Jul 24, 2009)

esta es una placa de un sistema de led que cambian al ritmo de la musica las diferentes  secuencias de encendido  , esun juego  de luces que me presto un amigo  , cuando no hay musica sigue la secuencia pero sin ritmo, tiene un pic atmel942
un lm358p , pic 16f54  ,en la placa de los led hay in chip que dice TB62726AFG  ,
esto es a grandes rasgos lo que trae este efecto


----------



## RORO (Jul 24, 2009)

esta es la placa con los led


----------



## RORO (Jul 24, 2009)

lado pistas del circuito


----------



## RORO (Jul 24, 2009)

este efecto es el que quiero clonar , talves con que tenga menos ciencia se puede lograr el mismo efecto
y la circunferencia con los led  se podria aplicar para hacer un foco par 56 como el me quiero hacer 
no lo puse en funcionamiento por que no tengo el transformador , en cuanto puedalo hago

en  este link podran ver un efecto de las mismas caracteristicas ,si alguien lo poste mas dirrecto se agradeceria

http://www.americandj.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ItemNumber=1714&Category=L.E.D.&txtSearch=


YouTube - American DJ Jewel LED


saluds[/img][/youtube]


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jul 24, 2009)

roro esta excelente el proyecto que presentaste hay alguna posibilidad de que hagas una copia del .hex del pic y del atmel? y una imagen del pcb donde estan los led. gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 24, 2009)

Que raro... 2 micros para tan poca cosa...


----------



## alexus (Jul 24, 2009)

uno controla la secuencia, y el otro de DAC?


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 24, 2009)

RORO dijo:
			
		

> este efecto es el que quiero clonar , talves con que tenga menos ciencia se puede lograr el mismo efecto
> saluds



Con un solo Pic se puede hacer, incluso con los de la serie 12Cxx que son mas baratos.
La web oficial: http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/picprojects.htm
El proyecto: http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/rgb/index.htm


----------



## RORO (Ago 5, 2009)

Hola a todos 
oscarcito lleve los pic a una casa de elctronica y me dijeron que viene encriptados los pic y que no los podian copiar , una lastima 
pero creo que sacando cuentas y dejandose de dar tantas vueltas la mejor opcion es la que propone fernando 
un circuito que de entrada tenga una señal de udio que mueva los programas almacenados en un pic de la linea 12xx y con un interruptor para dejarlo en modo automatico o controlado por ritmo 
fernado seria posible que publicaras un circuito en forma completa tu que eres quien a posteado los dos circuitos en forma separada mas una secuencia para el picxxxx

gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 5, 2009)

"oscarcito lleve los pic a una casa de elctronica y me dijeron que viene encriptados los pic y que no los podian copiar"

Pero probaron o te lo dijeron directamente? porque generalmente en "code protect" (asi se llama la función) viene desactivada.

La idea es hacer un audiorritmico que genere un pulso de 5v en cada golpe, de ahi usarlo para cambiar la secuencia del micro. 

Si te interesa te hago un programita para el 16f84 que controle una o mas lámparas... aunque ando medio corto de tiempo, igual avisame y vemos...


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Ago 5, 2009)

Hola fernando esta interesante lo que propones con el 16f84 ovio si no es mucha molestia, a y con respecto con los proyectos que mensionaste anteriormente ( http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/rgb/index.html) anda un espectaculo ademas tiene varias funciones muy interesante para un par 16 estaria fenomenal


----------



## RORO (Ago 6, 2009)

fer 
solo lleve el pic y lo deje para que lo revizaran no me que ahi para ver que hacian , cuando tengas tiempo tirate los esquemas
para ver si logro hacer un pcb , pero la linea 16f84 me parece que por estos lados no se ve 

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 8, 2009)

Ya armé un programita par el pic 16f84a que genera 8 salidas (aleatorias, dependen del tmr0) se pueden conectar 2 lamparas rgb y te quedan 2 salidas para algo... 
Todavia no probé audiorritmico porque estaba haciendo una monografia, pero si alguno quiere probarlo acá dejo el asm y el archivo compilado (cristal de 4mhz)...
El esquema es el basico para hacer funcionar un PIC ( el cristal, los dos capacitores y el pic), de ahi conecté unos leds con sus resstencias al puerto B.
Mañana subo un video


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 8, 2009)

Este es un programa nuevo (le puse 250mS para poder accionarlo con la mano, pero se pueden hacer pulsos mas cortos):
YouTube - AUDIORRITMICO PIC 16F84
Los pulsos del audiorritmico entran por el pin RA0 (o sea el 17), en este caso mi dedo representa los beats de la música...

Si les gusta así como está hago un esquemita en el Eagle... y si no diganme que cambios hacerle


----------



## RORO (Ago 8, 2009)

fer esta bastante bueno lo que realizaste, yo no manejo ese programa del eagle, ocupo el expresspcbs
ahora abria que hacer un disco con led como el que poste en el n 44 y asignarle un color a cada salida de la pic y tendriamos listo un efecto muy bueno lo demas seria poner un lente ,como lo habia hecho fer en sus proyecto anterior 

felicitaciones fer


----------



## RORO (Ago 8, 2009)

el efecto que poste cuando no recibe los pic de musica sigue la secuencia ,pero alsentir la musica cambia en forma automatica al mode ritmico , talvez poreso trae tantos ic 
pero para empezar el de fer esta muy bueno


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 9, 2009)

En el micro quedan varios pines sin utilizar, se podria poner un switch para elegir entre el modo audiorritmico, uno automático aleatorio, uno con secuencias... para los que no quieren armar el circuito del audiorritmico   
Yo tengo poca imaginación... si se les ocurre algo para agregarle me dicen   
Acá les adjunto un esquemita de como quedaría el pic y los transistores de potencia (la parte de la salida puede ser con mosfet, optoacoplador, eso depende de las necesidades de cada uno, se pueden conectar leds, lamparas de 12v, de 220V, lo que sea):
El circuito ya está probado y funciona, si alguien quiere lo puede armar (despues para mas funciones y eso es cuestión de soft en el pic, el circuito se mantiene igual).

El tema de las lámparas conviene que sean con un positivo común a los tres colores y el negativo individual... en caso de ser al revés hay que modificar la conexión de los transistores.

Bueno, escucho sugerencias e ideas, asi armamos un buen equipo que incluso después podemos vender (porque he visto unos controladores rgb a mas de 200$, son unos delincuentes).
Esto es de lo que hablo: http://www.dled.com.ar/category/index/Controladoras/?id_category=68

Un dimmer (60$) que dice 8A y después en el pdf dice 6A máx y 4A continuos?  ops:  ops: 
Ah y cuando me haga un tiempo medio largo voy a estudiar el tema del DMX asi armo algo


----------



## iamkbra (Ago 9, 2009)

fernandoae . tendrias el pcb de la placa ? en pcb wizard en lo posible si no es mucha molestia


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 9, 2009)

Solo el esquema ese que subí  porque tenia la pcb para el pic pero no la encuentro...


----------



## RORO (Ago 10, 2009)

fer en el esquema que publicaste sale solamante el pic , por favor podrias poner el esqiema ritmico asociado al circuito que pones 
gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 10, 2009)

Es el de Sobrevila, el que está en el mensaje #36, la salida se conecta a la entrada RA4 del pic.
El circuito ese no lo probé porque no tengo todos los componentes, pero el Ing Sobrevila sabe  asi que es muy probable que funcione sin problemas...
Si alguién prueba el circuito que nos cuente como le fué 

Este es un ejemplo: YouTube - Eurolite LED PAR 56 - Kleines Lauflicht - Young & Free [Robkay Vs. Penetrating Bettina Bootleg]


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 9, 2009)

Un controlador RGB DMX512 -> http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/dmx/dmx688/index.htm


----------



## pachi2009 (May 15, 2010)

fernando podes poner el circuito que hiciste del secuenciador? de 8 led o lo que tengas, y si tenes algun circuito cambia color de led, gracias y disculpa las molestias


----------



## fernandoae (May 15, 2010)

Revisate este tema:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/299148/ _Si queres desde el principio, esta bueno, ahi subi eso y otras cosas mas.
No te lo pongo aca porque me van a retar  jeje


----------



## djpusse (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola gente, ando buscando algun circuito controlador DMX para ponerselos a un par de reflectores con lampara alogena de 1500w

solo quiero que se pueda configurar bien en que canal puede ser manejado (1-12 de las consolitas dmx convencionales, nada raro) y hacer dimmer con cualquier pote, solo eso

por aca en el foro encontre esto http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/english/demux.htm no se si funcionara, ni se si se podra conseguir el integrado mas grande

Saludos, espero puedan ayudarme


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 18, 2012)

Yo te puedo ayudar, pero me gustaria saber si sabes programar microcontroladores pic o si tenes a alguien que te lo pueda programar... en algunas casas de electronica tienen ese servicio..
Avisame.


----------



## djpusse (Jun 18, 2012)

la verdad es que nunca ni siquiera me puse a leer sobre el tema de programar pics

tengo unos cuantos par led american pro que la controladora anda fantastica es facil de hacer hasta tiene el valor de los componentes anotados en la placa, el problema es que no consigo el integrado que lleva que en este momento no me acuerdo del numero

despues tengo 2 pls y tienen muchos componentes, 

tambien tengo otra partida de american pro que esos ya vienen con pics

alguien debe tener algun diseño simple y que ande bien


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 18, 2012)

> tengo unos cuantos par led american pro que la controladora anda  fantastica es facil de hacer hasta tiene el valor de los componentes  anotados en la placa, el problema es que no consigo el integrado que  lleva que en este momento no me acuerdo del numero


Seguramente es un micro  y lo mas probable es que tenga el codigo  protrgido contra copia 



> alguien debe tener algun diseño simple y que ande bien


Por mas simple que sea el diseño estoy casi seguro que todos llevan algun tipo de microcontrolador, pic, avr... no conozco ningun integrado receptor de dmx... yo tengo un diseño de 8 canales con el pic 16f628


----------



## djpusse (Jun 18, 2012)

habra que ponerse a leer sobre los pics

podes subir el diseño que vos tenes?

tenes la programacion del pic?


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 18, 2012)

Esta en este tema, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...on-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886


----------

